# The STARZ Limited Series“The Girlfriend Experience” Available on Blu-Ray™ and DVD on August 2, 2016



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

> “Gutsy and Unvarnished” – Nylon
> “A show for our moment” - Daniel D’Addario, Time Magazine
> 
> The STARZ Limited Series
> ...


----------

